# have you ever?



## nursejackie (May 22, 2015)

Have you ever or can you think of an instance where you might-be driving alone in your car then pull over and masterbate?
Thanks in advance for your consideration and any replies.


----------



## MrsAldi (Apr 15, 2016)

I've heard stories of people doing it during traffic jams! 

Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Why? Have you?


----------



## MrsAldi (Apr 15, 2016)

@Holland no I'm not that horny! Husband told me stories he's a policeman, he's eh arrested a few for indecent exposure etc.

Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr The Other (Feb 1, 2014)




----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

MrsAldi said:


> @Holland no I'm not that horny! Husband told me stories he's a policeman, he's eh arrested a few for indecent exposure etc.
> 
> Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


Hi, like the story. Sorry my reply was to the OP.


----------



## Vega (Jan 8, 2013)

MrsAldi said:


> I've heard stories of people doing it during traffic jams!
> 
> Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


OMG! You _saw_ ME????


----------



## WorkingWife (May 15, 2015)

nursejackie said:


> Have you ever or can you think of an instance where you might-be driving alone in your car then pull over and masterbate?
> Thanks in advance for your consideration and any replies.


No, but if I could achieve orgasm by hand I probably would have quite frequently when I was younger and sex was on my brain every free moment I had.


----------



## Marische (Apr 30, 2016)

nursejackie said:


> Have you ever or can you think of an instance where you might-be driving alone in your car then pull over and masterbate?
> Thanks in advance for your consideration and any replies.



LMAO:grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Quite a bit but I am discreet.

I have traveled a lot and I am very hd.

I won't cheat so I have a lot of dates with my hand and some have been in my vehicle. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Vega (Jan 8, 2013)

ConanHub said:


> Quite a bit but I am discreet.
> 
> I have traveled a lot and I am very hd.
> 
> ...



Conan, you give new meaning to the term "High '*Drive*'"!


----------



## Audrey1 (May 2, 2016)

Lmao.. Yes , when I used to travel a lot but I was very discreet ?


----------



## Capster (Jun 10, 2014)

No, but I have a convertible...


----------



## Phil Anders (Jun 24, 2015)

Capster said:


> No, but I have a convertible...


Why didn't I think of that?! Cleaning the headliner is such a pain...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Joey2k (Oct 3, 2014)

I've done it _while _driving (didn't stop/pull over)


----------



## LosingHim (Oct 20, 2015)

No, but I used to do it every time I went to the tanning bed.


----------



## Vega (Jan 8, 2013)

LosingHim said:


> No, but I used to do it every time I went to the tanning bed.


Geez...

I would hate to have to explain those tan lines where your hand was!


----------



## keeper63 (Mar 22, 2012)

Used to jerk off while in the car quite often when I was in college driving to visit girlfriends also drove a lot for my first job out of college. I used to be a high velocity/high volume shooter and cleaning up after myself was a tedious task. I knew it was time to clean up when my feet stuck to the floor mat.

Used to masturbate in the tanning bed sometimes as well. I figured that was why they gave me the little towel...


----------



## Herschel (Mar 27, 2016)

This makes me think about a conversation with my wife regarding guys (and even gals) rubbing one out to you. How many times do you think you have been "thought raped" by someone. They take a mental snapshot of you, go home and have imaginary sex with you without you permission. Obviously, there is an "attractiveness" level for many, but being a dude, sometimes you like to mix it up and get it on with the not-so-good looking, at least in your head.

I want to imagine that I've been thought raped at least 10 times. That would make me feel good. Like, if a few of the gay guys I know haven't thought raped me...I'd be disappointed.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

How else could I found out what the car cigarette lighter holder could be used for, so hot ... >


----------



## Omar174 (Mar 12, 2014)

nursejackie said:


> Have you ever or can you think of an instance where you might-be driving alone in your car then pull over and masterbate?
> Thanks in advance for your consideration and any replies.


Sort of. 

But I didn't bother to pull over. I did it to stay awake while driving through the night.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Omar174 said:


> Sort of.
> 
> But I didn't bother to pull over. I did it to stay awake while driving through the night.


Wouldnt that just make you want to go to sleep once finished


----------



## Omar174 (Mar 12, 2014)

EllisRedding said:


> Wouldnt that just make you want to go to sleep once finished


Yeah, it kind of backfired on me. I was desperate. Had to be at morning formation at 0600 hrs.


----------



## Married&Confused (Jan 19, 2011)

only did it once. was just starting foreplay with my wife when my son called. car wouldn't start and needed a ride to his apartment. drove over, picked him up and dropped him off at his place.

knew wife wouldn't be awake when i got back so started masturbating on the way home on a back road. reached orgasm and almost hit a tree. never did it again (while driving that is).


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

once did it while skydiving. and someone though a bird crapped on them!!!!!!


just joking.


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

I can't imagine actually driving and doing that at the same time, especially as a man. Too dangerous for me!

And a tanning bed? Ew. Especially a dude. Somebody else is getting in there buck naked right after you. A little wipe down with a towel and some spray isn't going to cut it...


----------



## Herschel (Mar 27, 2016)

I don't know, maybe I'm a jerk for saying this, but if you get in a tanning bed, you deserve to lie in someone else's spunk...


----------



## GuyInColorado (Dec 26, 2015)

This guy did.... and didn't live to tell about it!

Pants-less driver in Detroit dies in wreck watching porn - CBS News


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

LosingHim said:


> No, but I used to do it every time I went to the tanning bed.


I have a friend who owns a tanning salon and this is quite common from what she says. She has also had men get a little too excited about their spray tans. She touches some areas up by hand, she has all kinds of stories. She bought the tanning salon when she retired from dancing.


----------



## LosingHim (Oct 20, 2015)

kristin2349 said:


> I have a friend who owns a tanning salon and this is quite common from what she says. She has also had men get a little too excited about their spray tans. She touches some areas up by hand, she has all kinds of stories. She bought the tanning salon when she retired from dancing.


I used to work at a tanning salon. Some of the stuff you’d see there was pretty disgusting. People would pee and poop in trash cans, men would dip/chew and spit out the side of the bed and chew spit would drip down the side, women would wear body makeup and leave an outline from their sweat, we had a huge man get stuck in a bed one time and had to help him out completely naked. The one I worked at is where I did this at, we had spray and paper towels right by the bed so I always made sure I cleaned my own bed afterwards. It’s probably a bit different for a woman to do it in a tanning bed than a man though. Less chance of leaving much bodily fluids behind.


----------



## staarz21 (Feb 6, 2013)

GuyInColorado said:


> This guy did.... and didn't live to tell about it!
> 
> Pants-less driver in Detroit dies in wreck watching porn - CBS News


I clicked on that link, and Hillary Clinton's face is everywhere lol.


----------



## Luvher4life (Jan 15, 2016)

LosingHim said:


> I used to work at a tanning salon. Some of the stuff you’d see there was pretty disgusting. People would pee and poop in trash cans, men would dip/chew and spit out the side of the bed and chew spit would drip down the side, women would wear body makeup and leave an outline from their sweat, we had a huge man get stuck in a bed one time and had to help him out completely naked. The one I worked at is where I did this at, we had spray and paper towels right by the bed so I always made sure I cleaned my own bed afterwards. *It’s probably a bit different for a woman to do it in a tanning bed than a man though. Less chance of leaving much bodily fluids behind*.


I ain't too sure about that. I've seen some real squirters in my day.>


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

One time I decided to test how deep my car's gas tank was ... I was standing outside the car but I guess you could still argue I was "in" the car ... :surprise:


----------



## Mr The Other (Feb 1, 2014)

Two stories.

Firstly, while arguing in the car, my gf of the time was driving that leg and decided to ease the tension. She gave me a handjob, while driving fast down the highway.

Secondly, a friend of a friend.....
He was having a massage in Hong Kong (I think) airport and to his embarrassment became erect. Noticing this, the masseuse asked him if he would like relief. Well, he thought, why not? He agreed eagerly. The masseuse disappeared nipped behind the curtain, and, a while later, actually quite a lot later, she asked “Are you finished?”
The erection disappeared.


----------



## nursejackie (May 22, 2015)

ok 'nuff said!! Thanks for the replies.
Just wondered if it was even a possibility that someone might…..and apparently it certainly is!


----------



## phillybeffandswiss (Jan 20, 2013)

Hmmm.....

So, what did your husband say, do or what turned up in his vehicle?


----------

